# Crash Test's



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

Does anyone know how the GTO did in a factory crash test or even if one was done. Just curious how it did. It feels like a very strong solid car.

Or [ god forbid ] has anyone had a crash with theirs.


----------



## koman (Sep 25, 2006)

there were crash tests done. there's some post around here somewhere that talks about them. this is why when you open your trunk the gas tank is where it is instead of in the monaro location. your wonderful government would rather you have gas poured over your rear seat occupants (usually children under age 12) than destroy the environment with it pouring to the outside.


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

*Crash tests*

I looked around and could not find the info. I wasn't even thinking about rear end hits. I know the gas tanks in most cars are not in the best locations but at least they are starting to put some protection around some of them. There was a show on MYTH BUSTERS a while back and they did several tests to see if a gas tank would explode in a hard rear end hit and even from being shot at with different types of ammo. It just would not explode. Something about GAS does not explode but the fumes or vapors do. The gas itself will catch fire but not explode. Either way, Car makers can do a better job with the location and the material they use. I was at a weekly car show not to long ago. a guy in a 02 SS Camero was so concerned about his gas tank that he removed it and installed a fuel cell.


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

*crash tests*



koman said:


> there were crash tests done. there's some post around here somewhere that talks about them. this is why when you open your trunk the gas tank is where it is instead of in the monaro location. your wonderful government would rather you have gas poured over your rear seat occupants (usually children under age 12) than destroy the environment with it pouring to the outside.


THANKS


----------



## koman (Sep 25, 2006)

LOWET said:


> I looked around and could not find the info. I wasn't even thinking about rear end hits. I know the gas tanks in most cars are not in the best locations but at least they are starting to put some protection around some of them. There was a show on MYTH BUSTERS a while back and they did several tests to see if a gas tank would explode in a hard rear end hit and even from being shot at with different types of ammo. It just would not explode. Something about GAS does not explode but the fumes or vapors do. The gas itself will catch fire but not explode. Either way, Car makers can do a better job with the location and the material they use. I was at a weekly car show not to long ago. a guy in a 02 SS Camero was so concerned about his gas tank that he removed it and installed a fuel cell.


yes gas nor it's vapors/fumes are very flammable unless they are mixed with some source of oxygen (air). if you are quick enough you can actually light a match and dip it into a canister of gas without any side effects besides the match being extinguished. don't try it unless you are really confident. i've seen it done before.


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

*Crash test*

With all the federal laws on car makers you think they would force them to do a better job on tank placements and protection.


----------



## Don (Sep 20, 2004)

koman said:


> your wonderful government would rather you have gas poured over your rear seat occupants (usually children under age 12) than destroy the environment with it pouring to the outside.


This is a nonsensical statement. 
The fuel tanks is actually well protected. There have been complaints on this forum about the weight of the structures designed to protect the fuel tank.
Perhaps the weakest area for crash protection is the lack of side airbags. Because of the low roof line if you are hit from the side or your head goes sideways it is likely you will hit your head on the A piller. At least those of us who do not think the drivers seat is a reclining lounge chair are more at risk of this happening. Most pictures of wrecked GTOs indicate that there are a lot of GTO drivers who run into things head on. Nothing can idiot proof any car.


----------

